# Is this a good buy?



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Seen this add and was wondering if its a good buy? I am running to shope lights now but want more watts and a better system. I realize I will have to get plant lights for it...

here:

I have a JBJ 260 watt light system for sale. It comes with one 10000k bulb and two actinics. One of the 10000k bulbs i broke so you will need to get another. They only cost 12 dollars on ebay. This light is great for fish only systems or soft coral tanks. I am breaking down my setup and selling everything off. This system cost me 275 dollars about 6 months ago. The also have the legs that cost 20 bucks alone. This system will fit any 4 foot long aquarium I had it on my 75 gallon.

They are asking 120 for it but I am sure they will take 100 bucks...

anyone?

Thanks fella's


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

you can get a brand new 260W light for $110. http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...ID=293&HS=1


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

StReLoK said:


> you can get a brand new 260W light for $110. http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...ID=293&HS=1


Yeah, it qualifies for free shipping too, or at least did when I bought mine. I really like it, its has the led moonlight the blue actinic and the compact flourescents (comes with the fixture)


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks fella's... Hey Rico, r u using it for plants or SW?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm using it for plants, its intended for my 100 gallon that is being repaired right now. I have it over my 55 gallon for now until I'm finished repairing the 100 and I really like it. You should check out the link Strelok posted.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yes you can get the one from aquatraders if you like to buy garbage. 
a quality 4X65W fixture is going to cost you 2x that much. If you don't mind taking a chance with your house burning down then I say go for it.

You are better off with the JBJ system. tho you will need to get rid of the atinics. and replace them with plant spectrum bulbs. as well as the broken one. So figure in 15-30 bucks a bulb.

If you want to go with a much higher quality system and you have a wooden canopy for your tank you might consider a 2X96W light system from AHsupply.com Sure on paper its less wattage but they include Superior reflectors that will effectively give you much more light then the JBJ and WAY more light then the one from aquatraders.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> you can get a brand new 260W light for $110. http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...ID=293&HS=1


Yeah, it qualifies for free shipping too, or at least did when I bought mine. I really like it, its has the led moonlight the blue actinic and the compact flourescents (comes with the fixture)
[/quote]

how is your unit working for ya any problems?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

No, I haven't had any problems. I know two people at work who use this same fixture and they have had it for a really long time. They have not had any problems either. I really don't regret having the extra $120 dollars in my pocket.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> No, I haven't had any problems. I know two people at work who use this same fixture and they have had it for a really long time. They have not had any problems either. I really don't regret having the extra $120 dollars in my pocket.


looks good to me i just ordered the 72 in. ver. 179. 249 out the door.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

jestergraphics said:


> yes you can get the one from aquatraders if you like to buy garbage.
> a quality 4X65W fixture is going to cost you 2x that much. If you don't mind taking a chance with your house burning down then I say go for it.
> 
> You are better off with the JBJ system. tho you will need to get rid of the atinics. and replace them with plant spectrum bulbs. as well as the broken one. So figure in 15-30 bucks a bulb.
> ...


What in your opinion is "garbage" about it? Granted there is a hell of price difference from that one and other name brand ones so my first thought is "you get what you pay for", however then I think "its a friggen fixture/fans/balast/and light bulb" what is there to skimp on per se to make it a garbage unit (besides reflectors)? You think maybe they're bluffing on wattage or what? Just curious of your thoughts because when it comes the the tech. aspect of these lights I'm pretty ignorant and not really sure on possible risks of a cheap unit.

[/quote]

I would think the mention of potential house fire would be sufficient. What else would you like to be wrong with them?
They are just cheaply built, they use cheap ass ballasts, they tend to do a crappy job of wiring. little QA things that would tend to be common sense seem to be lost on them. like shipping fixtures that have had their wires cut by the reflectors in the units.

Like anything from that brand either you will get it and it will work fine or it will be junk. Something like high powered fixtures are something you want to have that built properly and you can keep in your home with confidence. Its nice to be someone accountable for their product. With Jebo at best you get something that performs slightly lower then it advertises and at worst it is the cause of a major disaster in your home. I know of people who have had Jebos catch on fire because of their craftsmanship.

Or maybe it just works for a bit and then craps out. then you wind up buying another. And now you've spent more then if you had just bought a good fixture with a warranty and conforms to certain levels of quality.

oh yeah they also use in house brand bulbs. And their bulbs are of the same quality. hit or miss. So you might be forced to spend more money replacing bulbs too.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

well all week I've been searching high and low on here and other forums and other online general product reviews I have yet to find any catastrophic reviews on these lights actually a lot of happy people cause of the money savings. In which case I'd have to agree especially after pricing the piece by piece materials to construct such a light and these lights are actually not too far off from making one yourself- which then tells me the vast majority out there are severely overpriced. (big shocker there- thats life though) I do understand the skepticism but I also think ordering from a place that has a return policy and popping the cover on the light when you get it and taking a general look over to check the wiring and runing a couple tests with a multimeter one could relieve doubt in all of about 15 min and if its defective return it and if not one can giggle cause they've spent half as much as the next guy, also another added dose of security could be plugging this unit into a GFI outlet as well. Actually one could say you run the same risks with a $500 unit as well- price certainly doesn't always mean quality we all know that. Like I said I was pretty ignorant to these lights, savi with electronics but I had never "dove into" these lights before so I've also been doing that with some scrap liights I've had for years and these things aren't that complex- there isn't a whole lot of room for error or they're just simply not going to work period...they're not rocket ships.

Amongst my searching of this forum though I did find a post by you that was endorsing jebo lights so my curiosity has to ask you whats changed your mind from this thread to now- Jebo lightswhat happened to you? Granted the fixture in that thread is different that the one discussed here but also after searching I think jebo/oddessa and this "unmarked" brand are probably all made by the same people just selling under different names! lol! thats just a guess though.

**lastly I'm certainly not trying to have a pissing contest with you here just sharing thoughts and opinions for a good read for others that are probably considering these lights after looking at the prices of some of the name brands lights out there because I'm sure there is more than this guy.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I would think the mention of potential house fire would be sufficient. What else would you like to be wrong with them?
> They are just cheaply built, they use cheap ass ballasts, they tend to do a crappy job of wiring. little QA things that would tend to be common sense seem to be lost on them. like shipping fixtures that have had their wires cut by the reflectors in the units.
> 
> Like anything from that brand either you will get it and it will work fine or it will be junk. Something like high powered fixtures are something you want to have that built properly and you can keep in your home with confidence. Its nice to be someone accountable for their product. With Jebo at best you get something that performs slightly lower then it advertises and at worst it is the cause of a major disaster in your home. I know of people who have had Jebos catch on fire because of their craftsmanship.
> ...


can you post anything to prove that those lights will set your house on fire?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

StReLoK said:


> I would think the mention of potential house fire would be sufficient. What else would you like to be wrong with them?
> They are just cheaply built, they use cheap ass ballasts, they tend to do a crappy job of wiring. little QA things that would tend to be common sense seem to be lost on them. like shipping fixtures that have had their wires cut by the reflectors in the units.
> 
> Like anything from that brand either you will get it and it will work fine or it will be junk. Something like high powered fixtures are something you want to have that built properly and you can keep in your home with confidence. Its nice to be someone accountable for their product. With Jebo at best you get something that performs slightly lower then it advertises and at worst it is the cause of a major disaster in your home. I know of people who have had Jebos catch on fire because of their craftsmanship.
> ...


can you post anything to prove that those lights will set your house on fire?
[/quote]
I have had mine running for awhile with out any probs. Go for it..... I like mine and my plants do to.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

StReLoK said:


> I would think the mention of potential house fire would be sufficient. What else would you like to be wrong with them?
> They are just cheaply built, they use cheap ass ballasts, they tend to do a crappy job of wiring. little QA things that would tend to be common sense seem to be lost on them. like shipping fixtures that have had their wires cut by the reflectors in the units.
> 
> Like anything from that brand either you will get it and it will work fine or it will be junk. Something like high powered fixtures are something you want to have that built properly and you can keep in your home with confidence. Its nice to be someone accountable for their product. With Jebo at best you get something that performs slightly lower then it advertises and at worst it is the cause of a major disaster in your home. I know of people who have had Jebos catch on fire because of their craftsmanship.
> ...


can you post anything to prove that those lights will set your house on fire?
[/quote]

Feel free to search the internet. If you don't believe me then feel free to buy anything you like. I'm not about to search thru the last two years of postings that I've read to try and find the exact thread on the forum to provide you a couple examples. I've read the accounts and I am summarizing them for you here. take it or leave it.

Jester. I don't participate in pissing contests. I'm simply passing on info about the lights you should take into consideration before making such a purchase. There are better alternatives. But if you don't want to invest in a good lighting system and you get one that wasn't built like crap, you may do fine with a jebo light.


----------

